# New to Dubai - Drinks / Any NBA Fans?



## HomerSimpson (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi there,

I just arrived in Dubai from the USA and was wondering if there were any other recent expats that just arrived? If so, let me know if any of you are interested in grabbing a drink during happy hour or something. Also, are there any basketball fans interested in watching the NBA Finals (or maybe finding a place to play indoors somewhere)?


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

+1 ... I'd be interested where to see the Finals as well ...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

That is going to be at 6am Monday morning.  Maybe someone wants to host breakfast at their place???

If you have fast enough internet, might want to go get pass to be able to watch it if you are a nba junky. Not sure how much the final game is going to cost (notice I said final game ).


----------



## HomerSimpson (Jun 11, 2011)

Well, i tried watching The Daily Show earlier on my computer and it was painstakenly slow, so I can't imagine a live feed working well for me. It IS at 6am Monday morning, but I'd still be open to watching it over some eggs and bagels if a place that has it actually exists. Any place come to mind? Blah - maybe this is a pipe dream.

P.S. - you're absolutely right they're closing it out tomorrow!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Just wait until NFL season.... many an american is horribly depressed searching and searching to no end but coming up empty handed. Have called about every place and get rejected everytime trying to find any place that shows any american sports.


----------



## HomerSimpson (Jun 11, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Just wait until NFL season.... many an american is horribly depressed searching and searching to no end but coming up empty handed. Have called about every place and get rejected everytime trying to find any place that shows any american sports.


So i just realized that game 6 is at 4am Monday. Forget that! I may just try to watch the replay on ESPN 360 by letting it load for 9 hours while i go to work. If game 7 does happen though - i feel like I have to watch it live somehow. I'm not even a Dallas fan, I just hate Miami more than Jynxgirl hates Dubai.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

I am in... I want the Mavs to win, but I will have to catch the game at one of the bars to see it during non-sleep hours. Let me know if you find a bar or something that will show it.


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

HomerSimpson said:


> I just hate Miami more than Jynxgirl hates Dubai.


Here here !



HomerSimpson said:


> If game 7 does happen though - i feel like I have to watch it live somehow.


Honestly, I tried out their NBA League pass at the beginning of the season, and it's just not worth it.

The picture quality is good, I was honestly very surprised with it. But the service itself just sucks big time. As the NBA does not have (sold is more like it) the rights to the broadcast, they only show the game itself, and during timeouts, halftime, basically any game break, you get a screen saver type picture, no sound, and a message flashing "please wait, etc."

Plus, their "on demand" game option afterwards sucks, as the game is not really watchable as you'd like (unless they fixed the controls, you could move to the next basket, but not to the start of the game after the next dead ball, so if you did not want to stare at the blank screen during interruptions on a time delayed game, you had to miss some of the action !!!).

So in my books, staying up untill 6AM and taking half a day off was not worth it. I just let the game load at home while I am at the office during the day, steer clear of any kind of news outlet, and enjoy it as I want in the evening.

When they get their act together, 



I'd propose to come over and watch it, but as for the superbowl, baby takes priority. I watch it with headphones and refrain from shouting, not exactly the best "finals" mood for a group gathering 



As far as playing goes, I have (after a lot of soul searching) taken up a subscription with duplays. They organize leagues over a dozen weeks or so. It is indoors, once a week games, roughly 550 AED per season.
It's fun, it's a good activity (you'll see that exercise and weight in Dubai go hand in hand. Unless you commit to it, you will probably commit to eat in the end...)

I'd propose you to come over and have a look to see if you like the idea tomorrow night, but the playoffs start this week, and I don't know if they'd let outsiders come in like this. PM me if you can, I'll see if we can arrange something.


----------

